

Ninite: Install and Update All Your Programs at Once - AndyBaker
http://ninite.com/

======
tmikaeld
Nice to see this here, have been using it for several years. Saves a ton of
time and money compared to alternatives and always retrieves the latest
versions of the software in question.

